# Baby No2 on the way..



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

;DWife is expecting our second child TTC looking a bit cramped I might be considering the RS4 sooner than I thought 

My car will be 1 when the baby arrives in April 03 might have to consider it then, possibly second hand if there are any??

I'll be watching the posting here with eager anticipation if it is the way to go, cost will be the biggy though...

Any Ideas on a 1yr old TT vs 1yr old RS4

Jason


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

No stick with the TT!!!

My two kids regularly travel in the back (8 and 10yrs). Although the older one does have a moan on longer trips at times....but I'm still the coolest Dad if I do the school run....there ain't nothing cool about turning up at the school in an estate like all the mums.

I keep the Scenic for the wife and any IKEA/B&Q runs (although I did pick up my new en-suite bathroom from B&Q in the TT...there were some looks as I loaded the toilet pan into the passengers seat.)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ;DWife is expecting our second child Â TTC looking a bit cramped I might be considering the RS4 sooner than I thought
> 
> My car will be 1 when the baby arrives in April 03 might have to consider it then, possibly second hand if there are any??
> 
> ...


about Â£24K vs Â£40K.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

The new RS4 is coming next spring at 36K


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> The new RS4 is coming next spring at 36K


Don't you mean S4. RS4 won't happen until 2004.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

"about Â£24K vs Â£40K".

Cheers Gary

Jason


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Alaistair is right. For the difference in price for the trade up to an RS4 you could purchase a "proper " car for the good lady and keep the TT. We have a Sharan for the school/Asda/Ikea runs and a TT for Daddy. The kids love the TT but prefer a people carrier to anything including 380BHP estates etc.

You know it makes sense.

Andy.

p.s. The middle seat of a Sharan is probably the safest place to transport a baby!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think, and I'm willing to be corrected on this, that the TT is fine for kids, but not good for babies.

All to do with how the seats are arranged in the back.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Jason

Do what i have just done, buy the ultimate family/performance/all round car on the market today and you'll never look back,

BUY THE RS4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

;D trouble is... I was at APR today...and.....

Feckin hell its fast! I know the RS4 is quicker but I love it!

Got the 98 ron high boost programme designed for Optimax from them and apparently its good for 265-270 bhp and it pulls like buggery 80-100 in 6th is crazy!

Got to stay for a while ;D

Wifes got a big car already so what the heck!

Jason


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Can't believe how rude we all are.....

Congratulations Jason!!!!!!

On choosing such a great performance upgrade for your TT


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Don't you mean S4. RS4 won't happen until 2004.


Sorry, yes youâ€™re quite right
:-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

But ive got my name down for one, and ive paid a deposit Â£250 ;D
Cheers
jr


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D Cheers NaTT cars are great but I love my son and the prospect of having another evenhalf as great is both beutiful and fantastic... fatherhood ;D it kicks ass 

Jason


----------

